# cutter wont keep cutting



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi i have a small white/MTD lawn tractor that works pretty swell untill about a month ago. It seems that i have to hold on to the cutter switch as i am cutting and it wont continue to cut the way it used to. 

Is it a simple fix or should i take it to a professional to get it looked at.

I am good with working with this type of machinery but i have no idea if its electrical or if its mechanical

TIA


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would suspect the switch is kaput.


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

thanls very much..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I take it its an electric clutch that activates the deck- not a lever you drop - any 12 volt 2 position switch should work - they have em at auto parts stores.


----------

